# Maddie Mccann- Support for her & her family



## jeanette

Dear Maddie

You have been on everyones minds so much. We all all praying and lightening candles for you.

For maddies parents- thinking of you both and all your family at this awful time.

If you would to light a candle for maddie & her family click here:

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

Lets join all together and show just what a caring and supportive site we are

Sending you all much love

Jeanettexx

This THREAD contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## girlie

Ive just lit another candle for your safe return maddie.

Come home soon and safely  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I so hope they find her safe and well very soon. I can't even start to imagine what the family must be going thru.

I've just list another candle


----------



## Mrs CW

I have just lit another candle for Maddie, I saw her mummy on the TV this morning, she just looked so devastated, I can't imagine her pain.

I hope little Maddie is home soon with her family.

Claire x


----------



## *Scooby*

This is just an awful situation and my heart goes out to the parents and the family.

Please let her be returned safely.

Have lit a candle for you Maddie

You are in our thoughts.

xxxx


----------



## saphy75

I light 3 candles a day for you Maddie, one from me, one fro  my dh and one from my ds. I'm praying you are safe 

pam xx


----------



## Young D

Dear Maddi'es mummy and daddy

we are all praying hard that your little angel is returned to you soon,  what you must be going through I cannot begin to imagine.  I wish there was more I could say I'm just so so sorry you are all going through this, and I hope they catch the people responsible and make them pay for putting you through this unbearable pain.  But most of all I just pray that she is well and unharmed and in your loving arms as soon as possible.

Lots of love

Donna, Mark and baby Lomond.


----------



## Erin

Thanks for the new thread Jeanette.

Saw Maddie's mum on tv today - the weight is falling off her, she looks gutted.

Please, please let her be found soon.

E X


----------



## Mish3434

Maddie I popped into the church again tonight on my way to pick up my little girl from Creche and lit you another candle and said a prayer for your safe return. I pray that you are returned to your Mummy and Daddy very soon.  Its your birthday tomorrow and I hope you get to spend it with your family

Love Shelley and Caitlin xx


----------



## magoo

I will light a candle every day for your little girl until she is returned home to you.

Hoping and praying this will be very very soon, you are in my thoughts xxxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

I have lit a candle for Maddie again tonight. 

Please someone hear our prayers and return Maddie unharmed to her family.

T xx


----------



## Jo

Can't get you out of my mind, I hope you are home very soon with your mummy and daddy, where you belong.
I shall go and light another candle for your safe return.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Bekie

Praying for your safe return princess, please let Maddie be returned safe and well to her family.

For the family - please send them the strength to continue until she is found xxx

Bekie


----------



## Tilda

Lit a candle for Maddie and her family

Tilda xx


----------



## MissTC

Hoping against all hope that you are returned home soon little Maddie, safe and well and back into your mummy's arms where you belong  

Lit another candle for you my sweet, I really hope all our candles guide you home
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

I have just come across this website for Maddie http://www.bringmadeleinehome.com/

It has posters to download and information to help the search for her.

It is just so heartbreaking.....I can't get her out of my mind.....

I watched the church service on Sky news, please let all our prayers by answered and let this little girl return home safely to her family.

Jules
/links


----------



## cleg

to maddies parents,

thinking of you on Maddies 4th birthday, 

praying she will be home soon in your arms   

will light 4 candles for your birthday princess + hope you will be blowing out the candles on your cake at home with mum + dad soon  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Still thinking of you little Madeleine - Happy Birthday To You sweetheart   Hoping with all my heart you get some good news today 

With love & thoughts
Amanda xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

I have just lit my second candle for Maddie.  I am praying for her safe return to her family.

I feel I want to tie a yellow ribbon (like the hospital did and her village) around the tree in my front garden.  What do you think?

emps
x


----------



## MissTC

Empty
That's a lovely idea sweetheart

Why not use the avator that I have too?  Mez found it and a few of the members have used it since

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Thanks, I will tie a yellow ribbon around my tree for little Maddie.

emps
x


----------



## LizzyB

Thinking of you on your Birthday Maddy......come home safely little one.

Lizzy xxx


----------



## MissTC

Happy 4th birthday little Maddie, I have lit 4 more candles for you today in the hope that you return home soon, safe and well
Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Young D

I'm going to get some ribbon today and do the same.  

Still can't get the little princess out of my mind, please get her home soon     .

Donna


----------



## Spaykay

Happy Birthday Maddie - I hope that wherever you that you are not scared, we are all thinking about you.

Kay xxx


----------



## MummytoKeira

Happy birthday sweetheart....Please come home soon xxxxx


----------



## struthie

Praying that you will be home today safe in Mummy and Daddys arms xxx


----------



## maria21

lit another candle happy birthday maddie hope you come home soon to your mummy and daddy love maria xxx


----------



## girlie

Happy 4th birthday maddie

Please let her come home safe and sound xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby whisper

still thinking of you maddie hoping and praying that you come home  safely little one happy 4th birthday sweetheart 
i have lit another candle for you to
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

I have lit a candle.
Thinking of you on your 4th Birthday Maddie, may you come home soon to your family.
Lots of love
Gayn
XX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Miss TC said:


> Empty
> That's a lovely idea sweetheart
> 
> Why not use the avator that I have too? Mez found it and a few of the members have used it since
> 
> Love
> Tracy
> xx


i got it off an Member of the Admin team

xxx


----------



## magoo

Happy 4th Birthday Madeline , my birthday present for you would be to scoop you up and bring you home to your mummy and daddys loving arms, praying for you sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Thinking of you on your fourth birthday and still praying that you will soon be back with your friends and family where you belong.

Stay strong Maddie's mommy and daddy.

xx


----------



## wisbabe

You're our first thought in the morning and our last every night - I hope you're home safe with your family soon Maddie xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

maddy

thinking of you today as have been every day since you went missing

please return her home safely

going to light 4 candles for you now

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Jayne

Be safe little Madeleine x


----------



## GAIL M

You are constantly in our thoughts little Madeleine, please come home safely.

Gx


----------



## Caz

Thinking of you on your birthday Maddie. 
I am going to light a candle for your safe return.

C~x


----------



## Flutterbye™

Happy Birthday Maddie,
please come home safe!!


----------



## Siobhan1

Thinking of you on your birthday sweetheart.

Praying you are brought back to your mummy & daddy soon

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've lit you a candle hoping you are soon safe back with your family, happy birthday
L x


----------



## Young D

4 candles burning on my window ledge tonight for your birthday honny.  Your constantly on my mind.  

Please please please let her come home on her birthday safely.


----------



## leanne-c

Happy 4th Birthday Maddie,

Hope you will be home soon sweetie, safe in the arms of your mammy and daddy where you belong.
Cant get you out of my mind, just lit a candle for you.
Please, please let her come home  
Leanne xxxx


----------



## cleg

off to light another candle for you princess, just to help guide you home  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Praying for Maddies safe return home.

Be safe little one

xxx


----------



## magoo

Praying for you sweetheart,and praying that your mummy and daddy stay strong for you xxxxx

(looks like some of the candles may be going out today so please spare a moment to light a cnale for little madeline and her family)
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

/links


----------



## Jo

A few extra candles lit by me to bring you closer home to where you belong.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MissSunshine

I've lit a candle and I'm praying so hard that you are soon in the arms of your mummy and daddy.

Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## girlie

Just lit another candle for you little maddie

Come home soon sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magoo

Here is the link to the Madeleine McCan official website, there is a place to leave your support for the family xx

http://www.bringmadeleinehome.com/

/links


----------



## cleg

i have done it + sent my support 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥

still praying for you hunny xx


----------



## girlie

have just posted my message of support xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Maddie,  Just lit you some more Candles xx

Maddies Mummy and Daddy,
I pray that you get your little girl back soon xx


Cat, Hope you don't mind I've used your Avatar x

Shelley xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥

no no i dont mind xxx


----------



## Young D

more candles lit, actualy went to church today to pray (I've never been to church voluntarily) Maddies mum and dad, I will do anything to help that I can....  

                        

Stay Positive everyone.... Keep Praying and send her positive vibes, that she'll be found safe and well..


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

I have lit more candles today- hoping it will guide maddie home

the candles stay lit for 48 hours- we have some which are burning low so please light more to replace these

Maddie and her family are in my thoughts

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Sidsgirl

4 candles lit, one from each of us.
Maddy i hope you are ok and are being treated ok. I hope to God that the people who have taken you are found and you can go back to your family. 
I cannot stop thinking of you and worrying how you are.

Maddy's family i can see in your faces the torture you are going through. I hope this ends very soon with the return of your beautiful little girl.

Love Carmela


----------



## struthie

Still hoping and praying for good news and the sooner the better xxx


----------



## magoo

Waking up every morning i am checking the news and all the web links i have saved to my pc for any news of your beautiful daughter Madeleiline, im praying for you all, keep strong xxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Have lit another candle and pray that she is returned safely before this one burns out.


----------



## cleg

come home soon         

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Please let this be the break through that they need to find her. 

T xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Yes, please, please let this be the break through needed to return Madeleine to her family.

Jules
xxx


----------



## magoo

This man was the interpretor for the police, his mum was helping too.

God i pray this is it or at least a lead to where she is will keep everything crossed xx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Praying this IS the breakthrough they need, please please let her be brought home safely! + + + +


----------



## LizzyB

Just got in and watching the news.........oh, i hope they find her safe and well.


----------



## Milly40

pleaseeeeeee let her be safe                   

KATIE40 xxxx


----------



## Young D

The guy was reported buy reporters for behaving suspiciously, if you remember back to the holly and jessica case, the caretaker was also very helpful and in the spotlight of that case and it turned out to be him...

      Please Please Please let her be safe and hopefully already in her mummies arms and we just don't know it yet. 

Wishing Hoping and Praying


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

​

*Please come home safely Madeleine*​*
Sparkles x​*


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

oh please let Little Maddy be safe

im going to light another candle for her now

i pray she is home with her mummy and daddy soon and is safe and well

hugs 

xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

I'm not sure if this has already been talked about on here, but just read that Maddy is an IVF baby (after several attempts as well).  I think this makes her even more precious.  Please please please let her be safe.

Helen xx


----------



## Caz

Young D said:


> The guy was reported buy reporters for behaving suspiciously, if you remember back to the holly and jessica case, the caretaker was also very helpful and in the spotlight of that case and it turned out to be him...


That was exactly what I was thinking. Praying this time it's different. I only hope this isn't another false start and that this latest development is a positive sign.


----------



## struthie

Still hoping for good news,although last nights events made me feel ill,god knows how the family must be feeling xxx


----------



## flowerpot

come home soon Maddie, safe and sound.  Thinking of you all

    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Neeta

Hoping and praying that this news will lead to Maddie's safe return.

Maddie - I hope you will be back with your family very soon sweetheart!!      

Going to light another candle now.


----------



## Erin

Was watching this unfold on Sky last night - I hope at least one of the three being questioned can help find poor Maddie.


----------



## **Tashja**

Sky is saying that all 3 have now been released but Robert Murat is being treated as a formal suspect. 

Hopefully this is a step in the right direction for the McCann family. 

T xx


----------



## magoo

Keeping everything crossed that this is the right step forward and Madeline will be safe and well xxxx

Heres a link to explain what the 'formal' suspect means in portugal law http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1265804,00.html

/links


----------



## Siobhan1

Apparently there is another press conference at 6pm.

I hope there is some real news about Maddie


----------



## Young D

They must have more details, since they're saying "don't have enough evidence to arrest" they must have something or it would be a case of he's innocent surely??

Aurgh was really hoping it was comming to an end.....


Purleeeeeeeeeeeeeeze please please please please please let her be safe


----------



## Jo

Thinking of you all, hoping Maddie is soon found and home where she belong

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

/links


----------



## Bekie

I hope they find her safe and well... am listening to the news now about the suspect they have


----------



## Caz

Tha candles go out afetr 48 hours. I have lit one every day to ensure that my candle is always burning.

C~x


----------



## magoo

Thinking of you sweetheart, im praying so hard that you will come home safely xxxx

Please light more candles as they are getting low xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

There is a free daily newspaper here in NL and it covered about 80% of the front page yesterday, with another two pages (4 & 5) inside.  So it is getting good international press.  

As soon as I come hope I check the news on internet.

Sue


----------



## magoo

Madeleine fund has been opened today, can anyone get onto it as im having problems and i REALLY want to help out, thankyou xx


----------



## Jo

A few more candles lit for Maddies safe return

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

/links

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo

Magoo this might help 

looks like we can't donate until tomorrow

http://www.findmadeleine.com/

/links

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## magoo

The family of Madeleine McCann have set up a fund to help them find her, heres the link for you to donate

http://www.findmadeleine.com/

I pray to god that Madeleine returns safely xxxx
/links


----------



## magoo

Jo thankyou, i missed that xxxxx


----------



## Young D

(My mum just sent me this)

I read an unusual book recently called The Secret by Rhonda Byrne.  It says,
the universe abides by your command in as much as what you focus on expands.
The Secret also ses that if we are grateful for something before it happens,
then it will happen.

So read this next line and try hard to believe it and even feel it.  It
seems a strange concept in our world, but if positive thinking works then we
will make all the difference.

I AM SO HAPPY AND GRATEFUL THAT MADELINE MCCAN HAS BEEN FOUND SAFE AND WELL

Google the book is you want to find out more but whatever you do send the
email to as many people as you can, especially if think you know someone who
is lucky, they may already be positive thinkers.


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Thinking of you every day and praying with all my heart your Maddie is soon home safe and sound.

Love,
Claire mac.


----------



## *Scooby*

Have lit a few more candles.

Praying for Maddie's safe return.

xxx


----------



## Flutterbye™

Theres been rumers thats shes been found alive, in a russian Basement!!


----------



## Young D

Flutterby how did you hear that hon?


Please please please please please please I've got goosebumps and everything. Oh God I think I'll go chill a bottle of champers just incase. 

     

Stilll Praying Praying harder than ever before..


----------



## **Tashja**

Flutterbye said:


> Theres been rumers thats shes been found alive, in a russian Basement!!


There is nothing aon any of the news sites about this 

Where have you heard this

T xx


----------



## Flutterbye™

on another site, but as i said its a rumor,   its not!! 

ive looked on all the other news sites but as you said theres nothing on anything!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~

PLEASE God, PLEASE make this news be true!


----------



## Neeta

Please let maddie be safe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flutterbye™




----------



## Bekie

I do hope that news is true and that Maddiehas been found alive and well

Will be keeping my eye on the news xxx


----------



## *Kim*

It said in the paper today that a underfloor chamber has been  found in Murats home. It measures 9 yards by 5 yards. A retired ex pat building engineer who helped design the villa contacted the police. Also they have a russian suspect now so maybe someone has the two mixed up.

Kim x x


----------



## Bekie

Sounds possible Kim, i'm watching BBC news now and they haven't found her yet.

Hopefully she will be found safe and well soon xxx


----------



## Jo

Thinking of you Maddie, i hope they soon find you, you have lots of people looking for you, you have to be found, please

Love Jo
x x x 
I have lit more candles this morning for you
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Me and Meg have lit some more candles this morning. Please let Maddie go.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Help the Madeleine fund, over 40 million hits i believe.

www.findmadeleine.com. please be patient when connecting to this site as it may well take a while for 
you to be connect, due to the shear volumes of people visiting the site

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## magoo

Thinking of you all the time sweetheart, your in my thoughts constantly and im praying so hard for you to come home to mummy and daddy.
Lighting more candles everyday xxxx


----------



## Young D

stil lighting candles and thinking of you................... be home soon... safely


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Over 60 Million hits now......

Hope this does the trick, thinking of you and all the family


----------



## magoo

Thinking of you sweetheart constantly, hope for positive news tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## magoo

Candles are getting low, please light some more xxxx

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

I hope some good news will be heard today, thinking of you sweetheart and your brave family xxxxx


----------



## Neeta

Apparently a woman thinks she may have seen Maddie in Morocco.

Really hope she is returned to her mummy and daddy soon


----------



## Pilchardcat

www.bringmadeleinehome.com

hoping for some news soon xx

/links


----------



## Jo

More candles lit today for you.
Paul has just read that some woman said she is 99.9% sure she saw Maddie in Morocco 10 days ago ??

Love Jo
x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

ohhh Jo, pray that's true - please let her be found + + +

Love Amanda xxx


----------



## Jo

What i don't understand is it was 10 days ago, God I hope the lead has been taken seriously !!!
We haven't heard anything about it so far have we ??


----------



## Neeta

My thoughts exactly Jo!!! 

The woman said she saw a 'sad' looking girl standing alone at first then a man appeared and the little girl said 'can i see mummy soon'  

Please please return Maddie!!!


----------



## magoo

That lady didnt realise about maddy until she came home from her hols, she phoned the britch and portugeuse police and they both said some one would get in touch but she never heard back from them  
If indeed it was Madleine she would be long gone by now  
The thing with all the media involvement is that MANY people will now be phoning with posibble sightings, i pray to that she comes home VERY VERY soon xxx


----------



## saphy75

Just lit more candles  they are getting low  

pam xx


----------



## girlie

Ive just lit another candle for you maddie sweetheart, hope you aare home soon where you belong xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Just lit another candle.

Keep hoping and praying for good news soon.

Nix.


----------



## Mish3434

Please send that poor innocent little baby home to her Mummy and Daddy    

What an awful world we live in  

Shelley xx


----------



## cleg

still thinking of you maddie, every morning, every night + inbetween, i pray that you are safe + hope that you will be home with mummy + daddy soon  

to Maddies parents,
stay strong, i hope + pray you will have her home soon in your arms   

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Young D

Honey Pie you will be home soon I'm sure of it, the world is not going to let you stay with these evil captors.  Everyone is searching for you and praying for you these prayers must be heard soon. Your a speacial little angel stay strong


----------



## Neeta

Please let Maddie come home very soon!!


----------



## Flakey

Maddie
My family and I are all hoping and praying that you will get back to mummy and daddy very soon. Stay strong sweetie. There are so many people looking for you and praying you will be found. 

We lit a candle for you today.

Love Georgina, Tim, Phoebe, Scarlet & Dillon


----------



## magoo

Still thinking of you sweetheart, keep strong xxx
Will keep lighting my candles and praying for your safe return xxxx


----------



## cleg

we are all hoping, praying + waiting for you Maddie  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## LoisLane

Hoping that you are back safely with your family very soon  

Loux


----------



## struthie

Thinking of you constantly darling girl,hoping that you are soon back with Mummy and Daddy and Sean and Amelie xxx


----------



## magoo

Sleep safe sweetheart, am praying for good news soon xxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Still hoping and praying for good news to come very soon,


----------



## magoo

Please keep lighting the candles, thankyou xxx

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF


----------



## pobby

we think of you every day sweetheart...praying that you will be returned safely to your mummy and daddy VERY soon...we lit a candle for you the other day.
loads of love Pobby xxxx


----------



## Neeta

Lit some more candles for you sweetheart, thinking of you all the time and hoping that you will be found very very very soon and returned to you mummy, daddy, brother and sister.

Neeta


----------



## Mish3434

Maddie Hope you are home soon sweetheart

Maddies parents, hope you are holding up okay, hope your baby girl is back with you soon

Shelley

Going away for a few days and wont be able to get on line can someone please light a candle for me 2morrow and Wednesday


----------



## Neeta

Shelley,

Will light some candles for you tomorrow and wednesday. Hopefully Maddie will be found by the time they go out  

Neeta


----------



## cleg

come on wee lassie we all rooting for you         

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## magoo

Cant stop thinking of you, i keep praying so hard , i just want to see you home with your mummy, daddy, brother and sister.
Keep strong sweetheart and someone will find you xxxxxx


----------



## Young D

wont forget about you sweetie not until your home safe....


----------



## magoo

Candles are getting low, please keep lighting, thankyou xxxxx

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF


----------



## magoo

Emma i know what you mean, what a brave man, i know if id been there at the time i would have been wailing. 
Really cant stop myself and feel totally useless as really want to just go over and help look 

I keep praying to god that shes ok and well and that she comes home soon, i really do.

Have been lighting 2 candles a day in each different madeleine candle group as really want them to bring more positive vibes and bring her safely home, please god let her come home safe xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

I have lit another candle for Madeleine - Please, please, bring her home safely and soon.


----------



## Young D

Girls I know I'm feeling it too   I just have to see a pic of her gorgous little face on a paper and it sends me into floods   There is no justice in this world its just so wrong...

I'd do anything to get the wee scone home



Just lit a few more candles...

Donna


----------



## magoo

Lighting more candles for you sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## magoo

Sky news is asking readers for comments on the public interest in Madeleine and weather in time it will fade, please take a minute just to let them know your feelings and how important it is that we keep her in the front of every ones minds, thankyou.

http://skynews.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/05/will_we_forget.html

Also Leicester sound is asking for listeners comments with ideas on how to publicise Madeleine more, again it just takes a minute for you to leave your comment, please please if you have a good idea please post and share as it may be used to bring her home, thanks again xxx

http://www.leicestersound.co.uk/Article.asp?id=410775&spid=
Just scroll down and leave comment.
/links


----------



## cleg

thanks Magoo  

Maddie come on sweetie


----------



## cleg

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

heres the link again to light a candle for Maddie PLEASE light more candle, we are running really low 

thanx

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Neeta

Just little some more candles for sweetheart. Hoping and praying that you'll be found before they go out


----------



## struthie

Still hoping for good news


----------



## Milly40

just lit a candle for wee maddy, please be safe sweetie,we are waiting for you.

            Love katie40 xxxx


----------



## magoo

Quick reminder;

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF
Keep lighting xxx

Sky news is asking readers for comments on the public interest in Madeleine and weather in time it will fade, please take a minute just to let them know your feelings and how important it is that we keep her in the front of every ones minds, thankyou.

http://skynews.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/05/will_we_forget.html

Also Leicester sound is asking for listeners comments with ideas on how to publicise Madeleine more, again it just takes a minute for you to leave your comment, please please if you have a good idea please post and share as it may be used to bring her home, thanks again xxx

http://www.leicestersound.co.uk/Article.asp?id=410775&spid=
Just scroll down and leave comment. 
/links


----------



## Young D

Magoo I looked at the suggestions on one of the llinks you supplied, thanks for that. someone has already suggested what I was going to suggest though.  Like the T Shirt idea I would deffinately wear on on holiday.

Still praying sweetie    and Lighting candles.


----------



## Jo

Lit a few more tonight
x x x


----------



## Flakey

Maddie
Lit another candle for you today. Be brave sweetie.
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

i lit some more candles too

i havent looked at the idea thing but i think a car sticker may be good too!

xx


----------



## magoo

Young D you shlould still let them know as the more ones that seem to be popular then they may do them, ive replyed twice and even emailed Leicester sound as they havent updated that page today   keep checking every 5mins.
Still keeping positive      xxxxx


----------



## magoo

MJ i did mention on one of my replys to them that i thought that was a fab idea and would be happy to have some for friends and family if i knew where to get them from.


----------



## girlie

Just lit another candle for your safe return maddie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magoo

Just wanted to say goodnight sweetheart, i pray to god we hear some news tomorrow, all my love sweetie rachel xxxxx


----------



## magoo

Another day sweetheart and your still the first thing i think of when i wake, Hold on Madeleine Mummy and Daddy are coming for you xxxxx


----------



## saphy75

I have lit more candles again today, i'm praying you are back with your mummy and daddy very soon Maddy  

pam xx


----------



## cleg

still praying + thinking of you Maddie


----------



## Pilchardcat

Thinking of you Madeleine - hoping your found so very very soon sweetheart + + + 

With love
x x x x x


----------



## Mish3434

Madeline, Kate and Gerry, you are constantly in my thoughts.  Praying that Madeline is home with you soon  

Shelley xx

Neeta, Thanks for lighting a candle for me


----------



## Neeta

Thinking of you as always Maddie. And hoping so much that you are found and returned to your mummy, daddy, brother and sister very soon.  

Just going to light more candles sweetheart.


----------



## magoo

I will keep praying for you sweetheart that mummy and daddy will find you so very soon, you are constantly in my thoughts xxxxxx

Night sweety where ever you are, your in my heart and im praying with all my soul you will be home very soon xxxxx


----------



## cossie

You and your family are constantly in our thoughts and praying for you. 

Will keep lighting candles for your safe return home sweetheart

x x x x


----------



## saphy75

I'm just going to light some more candles now  

pam xx


----------



## Young D

Hello Honny.  I'm going away for a few days..  I hope when i get back this thread won't be running anymore because your home    

would someone light my candles for me tommorro??

I'll pray every day I'm away as usual.

Donna


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Maddie, keep safe little one everyone is looking for you honey 
Take care sweetheart    i have lit a candle for you and your safe return 

Lots of love
Emmaxxxxx


----------



## Neeta

Donna i'll make sure there are candles lit for you hun.


----------



## magoo

Lighting more candles and praying with all my might, im positive you will all be reunited and be a family once more, you are so in my heart xxxxx


----------



## magoo

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1267267,00.html

Yellow bands are on sale in Leicester, im hoping they will become more widely availbale, take look xxx

/links


----------



## girlie

Thinking of you every day sweetheart and hoping and praying youll be home with your mummy and daddy soon.

Be brave sweetheart

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Maddie hurry home darling xx

Shelley x


----------



## Neeta

Maddie - Just lit some more candles for you sweetie, some from me and Dh and some from Donna too. Thinking of you all the time darling. Really hope you are home where you belong really soon.


----------



## magoo

Oh sweetheart please be found soon, thinking of you constantly xxxx

I have been a bit pro-active or just a pest   i have today emailed pepsi and coke asking if they will and why they havent put Madeleines picture on their tins, is that too much??
Also am going to try and plan a coffee morning at my house and try and raise some money for the fund, i feel so flaming useless  i want to come and help find Madeleine but just cant afford to do anything and it makes me feel [email protected]   please god let her come home safe and soon 
Any one fancy coming, will prob do week after next and pray to god she will be found then all the money can go to helping find other missing children from their fund. I live in Rugby, warwickshire all are welcome.


----------



## magoo

Well had a reply from Pepsi, seems kind of a cope out  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your email.

Unfortunately, we  could not put a picture of Madeleine McCann in time on our
soft drinks. Our labelling would take 4-6 weeks to print and label our drinks
and then a further 6-8 weeks for the drinks to get to the shops shelves. 

Thank you for contacting Britvic Soft Drinks, we wish you well with your
contribution to the search of Madeleine McMann.

Yours sincerely

Darryl Pitts
Britvic Consumer Care Advisor



Thinking of you sweetheart and lighting more candles xxxxx


----------



## girlie

Thinking of you constantly sweetheart.

Just watched your mummy and daddy on tv talking about you, they will get you home safely little one, stay srong

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

There is a TV show over here for missing people and for the last two weeks they have mentioned Maddie. He is the advert that is on the website.










Sue


----------



## LizzyB

Thinking of you Maddy and hoping you are home safe soon xxx


----------



## magoo

Night night sweetheart, praying you will be home soon xxxxxx


----------



## Neeta

Thinking of you all the time sweetheart. Just going to light some more candles.


----------



## magoo

Have been thinking of you lots today, im still praying you will be home soon sweetheart, keep strong mummy and daddy are looking for you.
Constantly on my mind, always in my heart xxxxx


----------



## loulouw

Thinking of you sweetheart and hope your home safe with Mummy and Daddy soon xxx


----------



## struthie

Still hoping for good news for you little one xxx


----------



## Young D

Neeta thanks for that hon, very kind of you. xxx

Magoo - well done for doing something pro-active.  The only thing I can think of is to ask people going on holidays to take a poster or 10 and put them up everywhere once they get there.

Maddie, soon honney we will hear good news soon I'm still praying


----------



## magoo

Still positive you will be home with mummy and daddy soon, keep strong sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Thinking of you everyday baby girl, hope your back with mummy and daddy really soon.

X X X X


----------



## Neeta

Maddie, still thinking of you and hoping that you will be safely back with your family very soon honey!

Donna - No probs hun.


----------



## magoo

Donna thanks 
Just trying to get this coffee morning organised and get some free raffle prizes for it, will let you all know how i go, and if you can come that would be fab (depending on how far away you are)

Madeleine i still keep praying for you and will keep lighting more candles, be safe sweetheart, i pray you will be eturned safe and well and so VERY VERY VERY VERY soon xxxxx

Candles are running down, please keep lighting , thankyou xxxx


----------



## allison kate

Sorry, I haven't been around to see this post but just lit a candle for darling Maddie.  

Please God let her be safe and returned soon to her family


----------



## girlie

Still praying for your safe return every day sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Young D

Magoo i would love to come but i'm up in scotland  
   
still prayiing madeleine hard as I can...


----------



## magoo

Donna sorry to hear that, one of my best friends is in Scotland too so cant come either 

Keeping positive for you sweety and praying you will be safe and sound in mummy and daddys arms so very soon.            xxxxx


----------



## struthie

Just seen Maddys parents meeting the pope,it made me   

Hoping for good news and soon


----------



## magoo

I thought that too, they look tired   poor loves.
Keep strong Gerry and Kate and we'll keep praying that your family will be whole again very soon. Thinking of you Madeleine xxxxxx


----------



## magoo

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

Please take a minute to light a few candles, thankyou xxxxx


----------



## cleg

come on wee one


----------



## Ms Minerva

Yes, they only stay lit for 48 hours and a lot have gone out 

There were only 18 lit when I looked,  going to light some.

It would be awful if they all went out.

Jules
xxx

*Hope never dies*


----------



## girlie

Just lit another candle for you sweetheart

Please please send her home safely

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

I cried this lunchtime when I watched Kate looking and talking to the pope  .
It really upset me to see how very sad and traumatised she was.

Love Jo
x x x 

Off to light some candles


----------



## Jennifer

I have just been to light another candle.

I so wish for her to be found soon and returned safely to her Mummy and Daddy.

Why is wishing not enough - she should be home.



http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF


----------



## Mish3434

Please hurry home Maddie

Katie and Gerry, you are in my thoughts, stay strong xx


----------



## cleg

still thinking of you wee one     

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## magoo

Will not stop praying   keep strong Gerry and Kate, Madeleine cone home soon sweetheart xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Even though i have posted in here for a while- i have been thinking of you daily and lighting candles for you

you are in my thoughts

hugs

Mez
xx


----------



## Jo

Still thinking of you so much Maddie.
Please be safe

Just lit more candles for you
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nix76

You're always in my thoughts sweetheart - come home soon to your mummy and daddy.

xxxx


----------



## struthie

Still hoping and hoping for good news


----------



## cleg

another day + more of my thoughts are with you Maddie + your Mum + Dad, + wee Brother + Sister

     

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## magoo

Please please please dear Lord bring little Madeleine home safe and well     

I pray every night with my Daughter ( 2 1/2yrs ) that she will be home safe and well, we are thinking of you all always xxxxx


----------



## Neeta

Maddie, thinking of you all the time darling. 

Am away now for 2 weeks but will light some candles before i go and maybe some of these lovely ladies will light a few candles for me while i'm away, pretty please?

I hope and pray you will be returned to your loving family very very soon sweetheart.


----------



## Young D

Neeta i'll return the favour sweets.... 

Maddie                                                praying every night without fail.

D


----------



## girlie

Still thinking of you sweetheart, praying you will be found very soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magoo

Neeta will do extra as we need all we can get xxxx

Madeleine sweetheart you are constantly in my thoughts and prayers, keep strong darling, i pray mummy and daddy will find you SO very soon xxxxxx


----------



## Caz

I know I don't post here every day but I am still lighting candles every day.

I hope you are found safe and well soon. Your family miss you so much. 

C~x


----------



## cleg

still in my thoughts


----------



## magoo

Always thinking of you sweetheart , im praying you will be home very soon and that the angels will watch over you until then       
Keep strong xxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Thinking of you- going to light some more candles now

xxx


----------



## magoo

I hope your sleeping safely, im constantly praying and thinking of you sweetheart, stay strong mummy and daddy are coming for you xxxxxx


----------



## magoo

I know its not been long since my last post but i cant stop thinking about you sweetheart, im prayig with all my heart and soul that you will come home very soon xxxxx    
Gerry and Kate keep strong your in our thoughts xxxx


----------



## struthie

Come home soon little one,one phone call is all it will take


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

from a man re: maddies whereabouts  

Has anyone seen this?

Martine xx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Just hope its true!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

OMG I SO hope it's true!
Gayn
X


----------



## Jennifer

OMG FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## Jennifer

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,91210-1269394,00.html

/links


----------



## Nix76

Hope so much that it's true and good news


----------



## saphy75

surely now this news has been released the people holding Maddy will go on the run again just in case the police are getting close, or maybe i'm just a bit  

pam xx

P.s i hope they find her soon


----------



## Martha Moo

oh i do hope that this is one step nearer to finding madeleine and reuniting her with her parents and family



Em


----------



## Anthony Reid

saphy75 said:


> surely now this news has been released the people holding Maddy will go on the run again just in case the police are getting close, or maybe i'm just a bit
> 
> pam xx
> 
> P.s i hope they find her soon


Maybe, but perhaps the information was leaked for a specific reason that the public are not aware of.

Im just praying its a viable sign that she is alive.


----------



## magoo

Please god let this phone call be the lead they need, please phone back who ever you are    

Im praying Madeleine you will be home soon xxxx

http://news.sky.com/skynews/home
/links


----------



## MummytoKeira

Can't tell from the report whether it is credible??


----------



## struthie

I still think there is more going on behind the scenes,and that its not being made public for good reasons.

Hoping and hoping for good news,I'm fed up of reading that there is no chance of her being found alive,there is a chance


----------



## Anthony Reid

> A Spanish police source said: "This did not appear to be a crank call and the information was felt credible enough to warrant the couple being informed immediately."


I guess the police feel it credible enough at the moment.


----------



## saphy75

Thinking about it Tony you are right the info must have been released for a reason, i don't suppose even the media would publish anything that would be damaging to this case 

fingers crossed that this is the break the police have been waiting for


----------



## magoo

My thought on this is that maybe they have back tracked as not to scare them off?!?!?!?!? maybe?

If its publicised (sp?) like this it could either scare this person or put them and Madeleine in danger, dont you think sometimes that the papers/web should hold back a little, i want to know everything but then i want her to be found safe more.


----------



## Mish3434

Please let Maddie go home to her family  

Shelley xx


----------



## Young D

Lit some candles from me and Neeta, (sis had baby not been on much)

Maddie have'nt stopped thinking of you though honey,  I still beleive you WILL be found soon.  

Donna


----------



## Bekie

Its too awful how long this has been going on for, i really hope she is found safe and wellvery soon.

Thinking of all the McCann Family xxx

Bekie


----------



## struthie

Still hoping for good news


----------



## magoo

Positive thoughts and prayers can go along way,am going to keep doing that and maybe that Miracle will happen sooner and Madeleine will be reunited safely with hermummy and daddy   

Isnt this just what the watching world needs a miracle, theres enough bad in the world isnt it time something good happened?!?!?!?


----------



## struthie

magoo said:


> Isnt this just what the watching world needs a miracle, theres enough bad in the world isnt it time something good happened?!?!?!?


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## magoo

Gerry and Kate, keep strong and *dont give up looking* i so believe Madeleine will be found    

Im constantly thinking of Madeleine and you all, your so in our thoughts. I really wish i could do something to help find Madeleine and have spent today crying after reading the latest update on sky news  
Please keep strong, thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## magoo

Praying so much for you Madeleine and that you will be home very soon xxxx     You are always on my mind sweetheart, please let her come home xxx

For any one who has seen the yellow and green wristbands that went on sale you can now get them to be posted heres the copy of an email i recieved from the local paper that has been distibuting, have a look and order some  xxx

Also the candles are getting low,
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your enquiry to place an order for our Bands of Hope

We are now able to send out these bands in the post.

We will require a minimum donation of £1.00 for each band and postage and packing as follows:

1 - 10 bands = 50p

11 - 20 bands = £1.00

21 - 30 bands = £1.50

Etc

If you would like to place an order please telephone our sales team on 0116 2224444 with your credit cards details.

Thank you for your support with our campaign
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK'd by Tony


----------



## saphy75

Just lit a few more candles, you are still in my thoughts maddy

pam xx


----------



## magoo

Lit my candles for you sweetie, i hope to god you will be home very soon      Gerry and Kate keep strong guys sending lots of positive hugs and vibes xxxxxxxxxxx


(sorry tony i never thought about the post above   )


----------



## struthie

I hope you are able to come home soon xxx


----------



## magoo

Praying for you sweetheart, my heart is full wish prayers to bring you home.
I still beleive you will be found safe and well, please god let her come home xxxx


----------



## struthie




----------



## baby whisper

still thinking of you maddie hoping and praying that the letter they have received is not true and that you are still alive 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## MissTC

Crying after listening to the news today - hoping with all my heart that this new information is wrong


----------



## LizzyB

Me too Tracy......still desparately hoping she comes home safe.

xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Maddie you are in my thoughts and prayers    

Shelley xx


----------



## Nix76

In my thoughts always sweetheart. 

xx


----------



## Jennifer

Still praying hard that Maddy is found safe and well  

xx


----------



## Yoda

Thinking of you today Maddie  .. Please be safe and well.   

Everyone misses you.  

Love Joe & Lewis XXX


----------



## magoo

Keep lighting the candles please, 
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

Dear lord bring this little darling safely home to her mummy and daddy, im thinking of you constantly Madeleine and praying you will be returned safe and sound xxxxx


----------



## saphy75

I have just lit a couple more, i'm praying they find her safe and well, soon

pam xx


----------



## magoo

Oh sweetheart i hope you are safe and well and that who ever has you is looking after you until they see sense and return you to mummy and daddy, your always on my mind and not an hour go by where i dont think of you.
Be safe and may the angles watch over you until you come home xxxxx


----------



## magoo

Not sure what you ladies thoughts are on this but there is going to be alot of people doing this, if you can please join us xxx 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The power of Quantum Physics is so great and so mysterious that no one knows even what it is. Its the science to explain the greater mysteries in our world and there is one thing that everyone can agree upon that is certain. WE can affect our world with our THOUGHTS!

It has been proven in numerous studies. One popular study was done on the crime rate in Washington DC. You can view the study results at this website: http://istpp.org/crime_prevention/

What does this have to do with Madeleine?? We are organizing a group meditation to help find Madeleine and return her to her parents. This meditation will occur on 6/16/07 at 5pm UK time zone. If you need to translate to your own timezone, please visit this site and translate from UK-London England time to your own time zone: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html

PLEASE PASS THE WORD! The more people that meditate/pray at the same time the stronger our combined energy will be. THIS CAN WORK!

Some basic meditation tips are: 
Quick tips for meditating

Switch of any distractions... 
Including mobile phones and BlackBerrys.

Set aside a calm, peaceful, quiet place... 
Make a sanctuary in your own home. You may have some relaxation or meditation CDs to help you relax.

Sit in a comfortable position... 
Either with cushions or in a chair.

Keep your eyes 'soft'... 
Close them and you may fall asleep, open them too wide and you could be distracted.

When meditating, it helps to picture Madeleine in your mind. Concentrate on her face, her eyes, her soul. Envision Madeleine being returned to her parents. The hugs and kisses that will follow. Picture Madeleine as she would appear when in her mothers arms. Imagine the feel of all of the kisses that will be placed on Madeleine's cheeks and forheard from everyone who has been looking for her. Imagine the news headlines: "MADELEINE FOUND SAFE, RETURNED TO OVERJOYED PARENTS"-- Picture the newspaper or website that you read every day to find out news and envision the headlines you wish to see. Feel these visions in your soul, in your heart, in your chest and let these energies build until you cannot contain them and then concentrate on the Algarve. Make your energy find her. Concentrate on her captors. Sending thoughts of the love that is between Madeleine and her family. Sending good thoughts to let Madeleine go to release her, to have pity on her and her family.

These are all of the things to concentrate on during this one specific time. PLEASE take a few minutes from your day to pray for her safe return. Together we can change things. You just have to think it.

Thank you.

AngieLile

Concerned Parent and Proud supporter of the McCann's Report this Reply Posted by caoimhe 1 hr 16 min ago Quote: The power of Quantum Physics is so great and so mysterious that no one knows even what it is. Its the science to explain the greater mysteries in our world and there is one thing that everyone can agree upon that is certain. WE can affect our world with our THOUGHTS!

It has been proven in numerous studies. One popular study was done on the crime rate in Washington DC. You can view the study results at this website: http://istpp.org/crime_prevention/

What does this have to do with Madeleine?? We are organizing a group meditation to help find Madeleine and return her to her parents. This meditation will occur on 6/16/07 at 5pm UK time zone. If you need to translate to your own timezone, please visit this site and translate from UK-London England time to your own time zone: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html

PLEASE PASS THE WORD! The more people that meditate/pray at the same time the stronger our combined energy will be. THIS CAN WORK!

Some basic meditation tips are: 
Quick tips for meditating

Switch of any distractions... 
Including mobile phones and BlackBerrys.

Set aside a calm, peaceful, quiet place... 
Make a sanctuary in your own home. You may have some relaxation or meditation CDs to help you relax.

Sit in a comfortable position... 
Either with cushions or in a chair.

Keep your eyes 'soft'... 
Close them and you may fall asleep, open them too wide and you could be distracted.

When meditating, it helps to picture Madeleine in your mind. Concentrate on her face, her eyes, her soul. Envision Madeleine being returned to her parents. The hugs and kisses that will follow. Picture Madeleine as she would appear when in her mothers arms. Imagine the feel of all of the kisses that will be placed on Madeleine's cheeks and forheard from everyone who has been looking for her. Imagine the news headlines: "MADELEINE FOUND SAFE, RETURNED TO OVERJOYED PARENTS"-- Picture the newspaper or website that you read every day to find out news and envision the headlines you wish to see. Feel these visions in your soul, in your heart, in your chest and let these energies build until you cannot contain them and then concentrate on the Algarve. Make your energy find her. Concentrate on her captors. Sending thoughts of the love that is between Madeleine and her family. Sending good thoughts to let Madeleine go to release her, to have pity on her and her family.

These are all of the things to concentrate on during this one specific time. PLEASE take a few minutes from your day to pray for her safe return. Together we can change things. You just have to think it.

Thank you.

AngieLile

Concerned Parent and Proud supporter of the McCann's

*5PM TOMORROW NIGHT UK TIME (SATURDAY)*


----------



## Caz

> When meditating, it helps to picture Madeleine in your mind. Concentrate on her face, her eyes, her soul. Envision Madeleine being returned to her parents. The hugs and kisses that will follow. Picture Madeleine as she would appear when in her mothers arms. Imagine the feel of all of the kisses that will be placed on Madeleine's cheeks and forheard from everyone who has been looking for her. Imagine the news headlines: "MADELEINE FOUND SAFE, RETURNED TO OVERJOYED PARENTS"-- Picture the newspaper or website that you read every day to find out news and envision the headlines you wish to see. Feel these visions in your soul, in your heart, in your chest and let these energies build until you cannot contain them and then concentrate on the Algarve. Make your energy find her. Concentrate on her captors. Sending thoughts of the love that is between Madeleine and her family. Sending good thoughts to let Madeleine go to release her, to have pity on her and her family.
> 
> These are all of the things to concentrate on during this one specific time. PLEASE take a few minutes from your day to pray for her safe return. Together we can change things. You just have to think it.


Ah, that sent a shiver down my spine. I hope for it to be true soon.

I am a firm believer in the power of npositive thinking so I will, little man duties permitting, attempt to join in.

I'm off to light my candles.

C~x


----------



## Jayne

Don't know if you have looked at the website lately www.bringmadeleinehome.com but there's a beautiful montage of pictures and videos on there at the moment. Utterly heartbreaking to watch as you see Madeleine moving in video. I warn you to have the tisuses ready  God I hope there is some good news soon on this little one and she can be back home where she belongs. I don't think a day's gone by when she's not been in my thoughts.

Off to light some more candles

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF


----------



## struthie

I have lit a candle too,saw yours Jayne,yes I agree be safe beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Neeta

Thank you Donna and Magoo.

Still praying for your safe return Maddie    

Neeta


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Jayne

Thanks for putting the link in again.

Please lovely Maddie be safe and come home soon.

Lou x


----------



## magoo

Jayne that made me cry when i first saw it and only managed to keep the sound on for half of it  

Neeta your welcome hun i really hoped she would be home before you were, lets stay positive 

Well the praying was a HUGE success as in lots of people around the world jopined in. there fore we are looking at doing it on a daily basis at 5pm uk time and if you live anywhere else in the world then set your time accordingly, lets send positive thoughts and energy and bring beautiful Madeleine home xxxx

I have more links that i will post later today as am pooped and need some sleep, take care all of you xxx


----------



## magoo

Hey guys dont give up on finding Madeleine im positive she will come back, please keep lighting the candles;

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

Constantly thinking of you sweetheart, praying you will be returned safe and well to mummy and daddys open arms xxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Madeline I hope you are back home soon sweetheart

Shelley xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Just want to send lots of      to the whole family, i hope n pray that Maddy will return home safe n sound very soon
lol
Lou x


----------



## lou29

Still lighting candles,   Thinking of you everyday. Can't express how much I hope and need you to come home safe and sound.
Lou.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

i know i havent posted much on this thread however you are all in my thoughts Daily

i will light some candles now for Maddie and her family- i hope these candles lead you home to where you belong

love and hugs

xxxx


----------



## struthie

Come home safe soon,my first waking thought is news of your safe return


----------



## Nix76

You're still in my thoughts sweetheart - hope that these sightings come to something and you're soon home safe and sound  

Nix.


----------



## Neeta

Maddie - You are always in my thoughts sweetheart, be brave little princess!!!  

Neeta


----------



## magoo

Well i released 14 balloons today, 7 at 130pm with my dd and 7 at 430pm with my dh, dd, ds and mum.
They were yellow and green and each had one of the picture labels which i printed off the Madeleine website. Quite sad seeing them float away  but im still sure she WILL retun safe and well.    

Thinking of you always sweetheart, come home soon xxxx


----------



## struthie

Still hoping for a break through.

I still think that there will be good news soon


----------



## magoo

Any one who has been effected by Madeleines abduction there is a board for talking to people who have be touched by this little girl

http://www.createforum.com/onlymadeleine/index.php?mforum=onlymadeleine

Praying for you sweetheart xxxx

/links


----------



## lou29

The candles are getting low   . I hope people aren't starting to forget her already.


----------



## Neeta

Always in my heart and thoughts sweetheart.

I so hope and pray that you are returned to your mummy and daddy very, very soon.  

Just lit some more candles darling.


----------



## Sue MJ

I don't think anyones forgetting at all - they may be forgetting to light the candles, but she will be very much in so many peoples minds - still clinging on big time to her coming home soon.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Quote from www.findmadeleine.com

_What should someone do if they think they see Madeleine.?

The clear advice is to call the local police as soon as possible or someone working in an official capacity such as hotel staff or tour representative. Please note that the emergency police numbers are variable in each country. The number in Portugal and Spain is 112 but in Germany it is 110 . The number for most countries can be found at

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_telephone_number#Europe

and for those going on holiday it might be a good idea to enter the number in your mobile phone.

If there is a sighting the police would need as much information as possible. If there is a car involved please remember to record the registration number if possible.
_

Posting this as the holiday seasons is starting in the hope that it may just help to find this little girl. I would add that it would probably help to take a photo, if safe to do so; the Maltese police have already ruled out one sighting where a photograph was taken of the child.

Jules

/links


----------



## Jennifer

While driving through Bracknell yesterday I saw a bunch of yellow helium balloons flying way up high   It made me cry


----------



## **Tashja**

They have arrested an Italian man in Spain for the kidnapping.

Breaking on Sky now - limited information though  

T xx


----------



## Jennifer

OMG 

I hope they cut his balls off with a blunt knife


----------



## **Tashja**

Now announcing they have arrested a woman too.

Please let them find her now !!

T xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

have missed the news

please update me

i am sat here is   as this brings back bad memories for me

xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

MJ 

((HUGS))

They have arrested a man and woman in Spain for the suspected kidnapping of Maddie.  THis has only happened in the last hour or so - so the details are very sketchy. 

Do you have sky - if not try www.sky.com

T xx

/links


----------



## *katie*

Tashja thank you so much for posting this update.

M J  

Oh god, please let her be found safe and well.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks for posting the update Tashja...really hoping this is a genuine lead and they find Maddie as quickly as possible now.

MJ hun  

N xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Another update 

They have actually arrested 2 men for trying to extort money from the McCanns.  They are trying to find out if the men really know where Maddy is or if they were just trying to get money out of the family. 

In this instance I agree with Jennifers suggestion. 

The story is still breaking so it keeps changing !!

T xx


----------



## LizzyB

Oh i hope this leads to something  

xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Please please please let them find poor Maddie safe.  It truly breaks my heart when I think of the poor wee girl away from her Mummy  

Shelley xx


----------



## Young D

Oh my gosh, praying hoping wishing ........

Please please please


----------



## magoo

MJ sweety ive been thinking of you too xxxx

Well i have been lighting my candles every night and im praying so hard she will come home safe and well   

Here is an update from earliers news;
sky news Martin Brunt

61 yr old man danilo chemello and his girlfriend aurora pereira vaz arrested FROM THERE HOME, not kidnap suspects but they have been arrested from a french international warrant. 
He was put in prison for 3yrs for hurting his family. 
Some evidence found to warrant him to be questioned about Madeleine case.

Still no news to say the pj are any nearer to find Madeleine. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dont give up hope guys as we really dont know whats going on behind the scene and i so believe she will come home safe and well i dont know why but thats how i feel.

I have joined a forum which is for people to come and talk about Madeliene and all the developments, it has only just started so still in its early days, come and have a look and maybe say a prayer or say hello.

http://www.createforum.com/onlymadeleine/index.php?mforum=onlymadeleine

Thinking of you always sweetheart xxxx   

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## struthie

You can now order Maddy wristabands from the find Madeleine website which I have done,£2 each.


----------



## Damelottie

I've just ordered my wristbands


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Poor little girl, i hope they find her soon.

Least there is some positive movements at the moment


----------



## Jayne

I don't think anyone will ever forget this little girl or her family, but hate to see the candles disappear too   I have been lighting 4 (her age) each time they run down, but not had chance to log on since Tues, so off to light some more now. 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Jennifer

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

Here is the link again


----------



## Ms Minerva

*Bump!*


----------



## cleg

ta ms minerva  

Maddie i do still think of you sweetheart  

mum + dad stay strong  

wee bro + wee sis   to you little one's, i bet your missing your big sis like crazy  

   

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## magoo

I havent been posting as have got involved in a Madeleine site.

I so beleive she will come home safe and well and things ARE moving.
The two arrested are scum and the pj are waiting for dna results to come back , fingers crossed ladies that they have talked to the pj and do know more.

Dear Madeleine you have touched so many peoples lives and i wish and pray for nothing more than to wake in the morning and see you on the television in the arms of your mummy and daddy. May the angels keep you safe until you come home, thinking of you always sweetheart xxxx    

Please keep lighting the candles as they are VERY low, if you can light them every 48hrs as thats when they go out, lets light Madeleines way home xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

/links


----------



## ttcno2

Thank you for this post, which I've only just found (I'm a relative newbie).  I've lit a candle and will light more on behalf of my family and friends too.

Maddy sweetheart, you are always in my thoughts


----------



## Nix76

Just lit another candle.  Still thinking and hoping sweetheart. x


----------



## magoo

Sweetheart i will say my prayers again tonight that the angels are watching over you and keeping you safe until you are returned home     xxxxx


----------



## struthie

Have re-lit some candles,still hoping for good news


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## Milly40

just lit another candle,hoping and praying for you little one xxx

                KATIE40 XX


----------



## magoo

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=ff

Remember to keep lighting your candles they go out after 48hrs so please keep them lit, thankyou x

Dear Lord PLEASE let Madeleine come home safe and well to her mummy and daddy, please let the angels watch over her and guide her back.
Please bring Madeleine hone
Amen xxxx

Thinking of you sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Maddie,  You are still in my thoughts and prayers

Shelley xx


----------



## pobby

I have lit another candle this morning..I still feel hopeful and think of madeline often. i really hope there will be some breakthrough soon
love pobby xx


----------



## magoo

Sorry for last minute asking but could some one light me 4 candles for fri, sat and sun night as we are away for the weekend and i dont want to miss it.
Thankyou xxx

Sweetheart im still hopeing for news that you are coming home      xxx


----------



## Jennifer

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF


----------



## LizzyB

Always hoping for your safe return little one xxx


----------



## Neeta

Have just lit some more candles for you sweetheart.

I pray that you will be back in the arms of your family very very soon, be brave darling.


----------



## girlie

Still thinking of you sweetheart and praying for your safe retun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou29

Those candles are burning low again.   please come home soon sweetheart. 
Lou.


----------



## Jennifer

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF


----------



## Sue MJ

I dreamt a few nights ago, that someone put Maddie on a bus and she got off just where she needed to and appeared outside her mummy and daddy's door - no explanations, but she was there, healthy and so happy to see them - being so young, not able to explain her ware abouts, but she was home safe.  I'd so hoped i was going to awake, turn on the news and see this was the case, but so far, not to be the case..... come on, someone has to know more, know where she is - she belongs with her real family.... bring her home!

Love

Sue xxx

P.S.  We've just returned from our 4th trip to Corfu with our little boy Iestyn, up until this trip, we'd always put him to sleep in our hotel room with his baby monitor on as we'd always thought we were close by and we were and that he was far more comfortable in bed than in the bar with us -  This year... I took the baby monitor, with the best intentions in the world to put him to bed at a sensible hour.... did I use it.... did I 'eckers like, he only went to the room if one of us were there.  I still think in past years, he was best off in the room, asleep, with the monitor on.  This year though, I couldn't get Maddie out of my head - so no chances were taken on that score.  Having said that though, with how fast he moved during the day, from the sea, to the beach, to the bar, to the loo's it was nigh on impossible to keep up.... If someone wanted to take him, they would have seized their opportunity!  For us though, although we cringe as he's so loud, we also are so glad of this as he's not a child that is seen but not heard!  So even if out of our sight of a few moments, we always heard him!

Please Maddie, please come home soon.

Love 

Sue xxxx


----------



## magoo

Sue what a lovely post , bless you 
I hope that your dream comes true    

I think about Madeleine constantly, she is the first thing i think of when i wake and the last thing i think of at night.
I light my candles EVERY day and pray so hard that today will be that fantastic day to celebrate her safe return but still we have to wait.
I so believe she is safe and well, i dont know why but thats what i feel. I so think she will come home but when who knows in the mean time i will pray for her and her family to keep strong.
I hope the angels are watching over her and one day VERY soon she will be returned to her family where she belongs     xxx

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE keep lighting your candles
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF


----------



## Mish3434

Be safe little one

Love Shelley xx


----------



## 4evawishing

This dont seem to be in the news much any more.. Wats happening? hope she gets found safe very soon!


----------



## Damelottie

I think the family decided to try and keep it out of the news quite so much - to protect the twins a bit I think I remember reading.


----------



## Neeta

Just going to light some more candles for you sweetheart.

Thinking of you all the time and praying you will be returned very soon darling.


----------



## Neeta

Maddie, sweetheart. Really hope that this latest sighting in Belgium leads to you being returned safe and sound to your mummy, daddy, brother and sister. Be brave darling. Always in my thoughts. xxxxx


----------



## honneybee

sweet heart hope you are safe, and returned to the love of your family soon.
mitchxx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Maddie

I've lit seven candles for you darling, it's lucky on here to do things in sevens.  I really hope you are safe and will be home soon.  

Louj x


----------



## scousemouse

What a lovely idea!

Maddie I hope you are safe and well wherever you are

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Thinking of you Madeleine - I dreamt last night you were safely returned to your Mummy, Daddy, brother and sister - I hope and pray that it happens soon 

With love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## magoo

Hey guys, this are being looked over more with the help of some britsh police at MuRATS house.
Please take any neg comments with a pinch of salt and stay positive that Madeleine IS alive well and will be home so very soon.

Dear Lord PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE bring Madeleine home to her mummy and daddy Amen xxxxx

I believe you are ok sweetheart and so many of us believe you will be returned safely to your family    

Lets keep the candles burning brightly to guide her home
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=ff


----------



## Rachel

I have just lit 3 more candles for you sweetheart. One from me and one from Lucy and Emma.

I keep praying that you will be found safe and well xxxx


----------



## Ezme

It is so sad that any family have to go through this situation i can not imagine what they must be going through i pray at least twice a day for maddies return and i pray that god will keep the rest of the family safe and well and that her parents know and feel gods love in there lives. god be with them every second of every day. god bless


----------



## honneybee

I pray the god brings you home safe and well to those who love you sweetheart. stay strong

mitch
xx


----------



## Guest

I so hoped the DNA they were testing was yours.

sending you all our love

donna, ellie and chloe x


----------



## magoo

thinking of you always still sweetheart praying you will come home safe and well to mummy and daddy so very soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie

I just got an email from someone here to say my comment had been published.

I still believe there can be a good outcome to this.

Thinking of you Madeleine xxx

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2007370345,00.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Struthie xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*yes, well done struthie - i have a beady eye! 

Still hoping for your safe return sweetheart *


----------



## Mish3434

Maddie, I still pray for your safe return to your Mummy and Daddy and really hope you are home soon

Shelley xx


----------



## Jennifer

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF


----------



## magoo

Still thinking of you sweetheart and praying you will be home and in the arms of your mummy and daddy who miss you so very much.

May the angels watch over you Madeleine and keep you safe xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Support Maddies Parents and family at this latest turn of events*

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie

I feel very glad that you've come back home to be near your family and friends at such a horrific time.

You have my thoughts and support and I pray there is a conclusion to all this for you soon

xxxxx


----------



## struthie

Still 100% supporting Kate and Gerry,hoping for good news soon xxx


----------



## Sue MJ

Definately - It was so heartbreaking watching then come home today, absolutely broken, not having Maddie with them


----------



## Mish3434

Kate and Gerry, You are in my thoughts at this dreadful time     

Shelley x


----------



## Caz

I haven't posted on this thread for a while but do want you to know my thoughts and hopes are still with Gerry and Kate, for a happy resolution to this soon. 



C~x


----------



## Young D

I havent posted for a while but just wanted to say i'm still behind you, innocent until proven guilty and I beleive your innocent.  It also broke my heart watching you come home without your beautiful daughter  .


----------



## LizzyB

Thinking of you all tonight and especially little Madeleine........if only hope could bring you home


----------



## Caz

Still thinking of you all and praying for Maddie's safe return.

C~x


----------



## magoo

Gerry and Kate praying for you each and every night that this nightmare ends and you are reunited with Madeleine.
I believe whole heartedly that this will happen so please stay strong and focused as your daughter needs you.

We're with you 100% xxxxxx

Madeleine sweetheart your always on my mind , i hope you are allowed to be with your family safe and well so very soon xxxx

Please keep lighting the candles, they stay lit for 48hrs so need relighting. Just click on an unlit one and follow the easy instructions 
Someone one mentioned lucky 7 so please think of that number when lighting, thankyou x
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=ff
/links


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bump!

So hoping that you will be home with your family for Christmas!


----------



## Neeta

I really hoped that this thread would be closed by now and you would be back with your family where you belong sweetheart.

I think of you everyday and always switch the news on first thing in the morning praying for the news that you've been found, please, please, please let that happen very soon.

Be brave Princess  

Neeta


----------



## magoo

Neeta i couldnt agree with you more  Madeleine should be safely home with her Mummy and Daddy where she belongs and this nightmare should be well and truely over.

Please god let her come home soon and let Gerry and Kate be reunited with their baby xxxxx

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=ff
I have been lighting my candles every day, PLEASE keep lighting them and think of Madeleine coming home 
 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Spaykay

Still praying that Maddie will be home soon.

Kay xxx


----------



## magoo

Me too guys, thinking of you always Madeleine xxxx

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=ff
I have been lighting my candles every day, PLEASE keep lighting them and think of Madeleine coming home 
 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sue MJ

I think a day barely goes by when Maddie doesn't cross my mind at some point.

When I saw a post on this thread earlier, I was so hoping it was as I'd missed some wonderful news that she had been returned to her parents... guess I can but dream and only hope that becomes a reality for them, what a Christmas present that would be.

I can not begin to imagine how Christmas will be for the McCanns this year.  Obviously life does have to go on, they do still have two other beautiful children, but there will be such a void in their home, as there is every day at the moment, but even more so highlighted at this time of year.

Please let her be safe and please please please, by some miracle let her come home.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Empty2

Just to say I have never stopped thinking about Maddie and her family.  My yellow ribbon is wrapped around the bannister of my stairs next to my front door,  in full view for visitors to see too.

Still praying for Maddies return.

God bless
emps
x


----------



## Jennifer

Like Sue my heart leaps when I see a post here in the hope that I have missed some happy news about Madeleine but I feel downhearted every time I find out that, actually, she is still missing 

Not a day goes by without that little girl popping up in my mind.

I hope and pray she is returned soon.  A little part of my heart still believes that she will be


----------



## magoo

Guys you are definately not alone,
http://www.createforum.com/onlymadeleine/
and i wish nothing more than to be able to post that she is home with her family where she so deserves to be.

I most definately DO believe she will be coming home but just wish i knew when , not sure why i feel this but i do.  

Please keep lighting Madeleines candles tho,
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=maddy

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AnnieR

I just know in my heart that she is out there still and we are going to find her. We just need that breakthrough  

Really hoping that the new postal campaign by the Help to Find Madeleine (HTFM) group will reach someone who knows something.

Magoo - I feel the same as you. I know we're going to get her back -soon.I just feel it and have done since 3rd May.

Everday I turn on the news and hold my breath for a few minutes while I hope it's the news that we've finally found her.

I look forward to that day immensely.

Don't forget if you're going on your holidays soon to take some leaflets/posters with you!


----------



## magoo

Annie,

its nice to hear so many believe this too and surely we all cant be wrong.
Not to put a downer on here but when poor hollie and jessica went missing i just knew it would end badlybut this just isnt the same and just doesnt feel right.
Im definately positive shes gonna come home  

Wishing Gerry Kate and all the McCan family a happier new year with the return of Madeleine.
Thinking of you always sweet angel Madeleine xxxxxxxxx

Please keep lighting Madeleines candles,
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=maddy

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Neeta

Still in my thoughts everyday sweetheart,   Please be brave.


----------



## magoo

So many days have gone by Madeleine but you are always in our hearts, thoughts and prayers.

I hope you are being looked after sweetheart and know mummy and daddy love you so very much and will search whole world for you, hopefully the day you will return will be here very soon.

Stay strong Madeleine xxxxxxx

Please keep lighting Madeleines candles,
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=maddy

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cleg

as we appraoch the 1st anniversary of Maddy's dissapearance i would like to add my thoughts to this thread + say Maddie sweeheart wherever you are you are in my thoughts, i pray you arent hurting, you arent in pain or suffering, stay strong little girl you are forever in my thoughts  

xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you for bumping this up Cleg

Madelaine and her family are still in my thoughts everyday xx


----------



## Sue MJ

I'm watching her programme now - it's so sad!  I can't believe it's been a year since she went missing - Please by some miracle let there be an 'anniversary' present , with her return to her mummy and daddy and brother and sister.


----------



## Young D

let her come home....


----------



## Dee Jay

Watched Madeleines programme the other night with tears streaming down my face. Poor Gerry and Kate, my heart went out to them. I couldn't believe that they were receiving "hate mail" in God's name haven't they been through enough already - I truly can't believe that people can be so wicked to send such unwanted and certainly undeserved mail to them.
I remember reading that Kate had had IVF to conceive, so surely people would realise that Madeleine was much wanted and much loved??
the whole McCann family are in my thought and prayers, today and until Madeleine is returned safe and sound,
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------

